# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  Format ή ξεκλείδωμα σκληρού δίσκου από Cosmote TV

## sotron1

Κατόπιν διακοπής συνδρομής και επιστροφής του εξοπλισμού μας έμεινε ο σκληρός και είπαμε να τον έχουμε σαν εξωτερικό drive. 

Αλλά έλα μου δε, που κανένα λειτουργικό και διάφορα άλλα computer δεν τον βλέπουν ώστε να μπορούμε να διαγράψουμε ή Format.

Είναι ενός χρόνου ο σκληρός 500 GB τις Verbatim. Υπάρχει λύση  ή πάει ανακύκλωση;

----------


## elektronio

Fdisk δοκίμασες;

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

fdisk ms dos παντα πετυχαινει, αλλα πρωτα πηγαιναι στις πληροφοριες διαμερισματος  δεν πεταμε ετσι σκληρο δισκο ενος χρονου και αν δεν το πετυχεις γκουκλαρισε κατι θα βρεις ,και εμεις εδω ειμαστε .

----------


## nepomuk

Αν καταλαβα καλα ο δισκος  ειναι εξωτερικος σε πλαστικη θηκη και επικοινωνει με
USB3 πιθανοτατα   η και 2 . 
Εφ'οσον  με usb  δεν αναγνωριζεται πουθενα και με τιποτα  , τοτε το ανοιγμα του πλαστικου καλυματος- θηκης
του δισκου ειναι  μονοδρομος .(με πολλη προσοχη και καταλληλα εργαλειακια ισως δεν σπασει  θηκη) 
Πιθανοτατα ανοιγοντας τη θηκη θα παρεις στα χερια εναν Sata δισκο , θα τον συνδεσεις  σε ενα 
Pc  με σατα   καλωδιο  και τα υπολοιπα τα γνωριζεις.

----------


## Πατέντες

Πιθανών είναι φορμαρισμένος σε ext2 ή ext3.
Τα Windows δεν θα τον δουν, αν είναι όπως λέω.
Μόνο αν μπεις με κανένα live cd ubuntu και με το Gparted τον φορμάρεις σε Ntfs

----------


## exop

είναι ορατός στο "disk management";

----------


## sotron1

Ηλεκτρικά σαν USB τον βλέπει, LOL. Σοφτγερικά δεν τον βλέπει, ώστε να μου επιτρέψει να του κάνω κάτι. Επίσης δουλεύει μια χαρά με το remove hardware σαν USB.

----------


## nepomuk

Δοκιμασε τοτε  με  καποιο free  τυπου Partition Magic  , δες εδω https://www.lifewire.com/free-disk-p...-tools-2624950
απο κει και περα  , παρτον στο χερι , συνδεση με Σατα καλωδιο και δεν μπορει  ...  ακομη και το disk  management  των windows θα τον δει.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ηλεκτρικά σαν USB τον βλέπει, LOL. Σοφτγερικά δεν τον βλέπει, ώστε να μου επιτρέψει να του κάνω κάτι. Επίσης δουλεύει μια χαρά με το remove hardware σαν USB.



Λίγη βοήθεια παραπάνω; Σοφτγερικά σημαίνει ότι δεν τον βλέπει η εξερεύνηση των Windows; Αυτό το δοκίμασες: 





> Δοκιμασε τοτε  με  καποιο free  τυπου Partition Magic  , δες εδω https://www.lifewire.com/free-disk-p...-tools-2624950
> απο κει και περα  , παρτον στο χερι , συνδεση με Σατα καλωδιο και δεν  μπορει  ...  ακομη και το disk  management  των windows θα τον  δει.



Αν και με ένα τέτοιο πρόγραμμα δεν "φαίνεται" ο δίσκος ίσως να έχει και φυσική ζημιά.

----------


## sotron1

Ένα μεγάλο  ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ  για την βοήθεια σας. Τους *exop* , *Πατέντες*, *ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ* , *elektronio* , *nepomuk*, *FreeEnergy* 

Όντως τον άνοιξα και είδα, επειδή δεν είχα καλώδιο, έκανα αυτό που μου είπαν ο *nepomuk*  και  *FreeEnergy*.  Είδε τον σκληρό, τον έκανα Format και όλα καλά.

----------


## nestoras

> ...έκανα αυτό που μου είπαν ο *nepomuk*  και  *FreeEnergy*.



Οι υπολογιστές μας ενώνουν...  :Wink:

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

και τα αυτοκινητα μηχανακια ενισχυτες  αντε και καμια γκομενα για συμληρωμα χαχχα :Lol:

----------

